

LibGDX – cross-platform game development framework - michaelsbradley
http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/

======
anonnyj
Right now LibGDX's HTML5 exporting is a joke. It might be good if they warned
people about that before they spent the time to learn everything it takes just
to get stuff to work... only to figure out it's a mess.

